# Holiday Savings: 10% off Wheelskins and Driving Gloves @ PFYC - PartsForYourCar



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*Stocking stuffers and great gift ideas at PFYC*

Our ever popular high quality Wheelskins leather steering wheel covers and deerskin driving gloves make great holiday stocking stuffers or gifts for either your own car, or those of your friends and family. We're offering either one at 10% off from now until Dec. 19, 2011.

Use promo code *STUFFIT* during checkout to get the savings.

----------------

*Wheelskins Leather Steering Wheel Covers at PFYC*







----------------

*Genuine Deerskin Driving Gloves at PFYC*






----------------



----------------

To see a full line-up of our new 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO products, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current GTO sales and specials, please click here.


----------

